# International Goat Days-Millington, Tn- Sept. 11th-12th



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Come join us at International Goat Days in Millington, TN. There are only a few short weeks until this event.
There's food, fun and goat shows. Myotonic goats will be the highlight of this festival this year.
Here is a link to the festival where you can find all the information you need.
http://www.internationalgoatdays.com/


----------

